# worm? nematoad? ID please



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

With some downtime before Winter quarter at school starts I need to address an issue that has come to light..

In a Ranitomeya viv that I've been pulling fertilized eggs from lately, sometimes one of these worm like creatures comes with them.

Can I get a helpful ID based on these photos?
First is of around some eggs I pulled a week ago or so - which had no sign of these worms at the time. Second is from the film container that had some more eggs today. After removing the eggs from the outside I dumped the entire contents of the inside to a petris dish and used a very simple/cheap USB microscope to take a closer look. Roughly 5mm long.

I did a random 1/2tbsp sample of the soil at the bottom and nothing wiggling.

Should I grab fecal sample? there are 5 lil guys in there, so maybe a need to isolate/quarantine each one of them to test and so forth. If one has such a parasite - they all would have it? (thus only need to QT one for initial testing?)

I have Ringer's solution on hand.. but I have yet to ever proceed with any treatment. Would need to read up on it a bit more. I believe I have Panacur hidden somewhere as well.

I can test other vivariums/froggie fecals as well - and likely should.

I may need a better microscope.. we have some at school (capturing the photo then may be more difficult)

The frogs look healthy overall, decent weight, eating fine, breeding, etc.. as do the juveniles in the viv next to them.. But if there is a problem I need to fix it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Working on uploading a few minutes of video capture of the dude squiggling around.. will update this post once it fully uploads to YT (wasn't compressed)


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

chances are high that it is a species of tiny worm that are found in very wet or aquatic environs seeking proteins that where detritus collect, often seen lined up along the water margins of aquaria. I have also seen them in waterlogged gravel where there is factor of dead crickets etc. They like protein.

There is a chance that it is a cloacally emerged pinworm but my phone screen jumps around too much to make a close up image comparison, but you could. I'm not home.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

how does it move? does it move sinuously, wriggling in a rough S shape like a snake or does it slide along more like a traditional earth worm?


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Moved like this..

More 'S' shaped





https://youtu.be/EnfVNgPRIhY


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

This might help:

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=whiteworm

Lots 'o' little wormy things in vivs. I'd put the Panacur down for the time being.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If they look at all like they are matter centric and autonomous in mobility where you see them - they are benign denizens of moist/wet biome. 
'
A post defecatory specimen fall off of an endoparasite is a slim possibility - but unlikely.

Positive IDs require close up shots of head/mouth features 

No need to stress your frogs for a sighting like this.


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll see about collecting another (seems easy enough) and look at it under the microscopes at school - but getting an image from there may be slightly more difficult, but we'll see..

I'll also attempt to collect fresher fecals away from soils etc, and do a small incubation period for any hatchings.

"White worms"/Enchytraeus albidus seems like a lead and 'not so bad but still a pest' is a little optimistic.

Thanks for the input thus far


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

In reading your post again, the first one - you state that they are _with the eggs_ and most telling that they were _around some eggs_

This really says a 'nit maggot' of some type - and even if you note the same guys tunneling in some fresh stool deposited someplace moist it is nutrient - seeking behavior on the part of external living larvae. 

I go out on a limb like this because I would be concerned more about unnecessary duress on your frogs, physically and 'mentally' in removal and treatment.

All vermifuges, and most medications impact the renal system. Its not a positive impact and should only be done when necessary.


----------

